# pitterpat terriers..



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i was doing a search on google..(gotta love it) and there came up a post on a 'pitterpat terrier' ..wtf? has anyone ever heard of this? what is this?? i copied and pasted the post...so yall can read it, doesn't say much..i'm just wondering what type of dog this is..can't find a picture. 
Pitterpat Terriers 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Everyone, 


I am Looking for PitterPat Terriers Adults or puppies not matter I am just looking to get into this great breed 

There is really no need to explain, Those who have these breed please contact me 

Thanks


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Paterdale terriers X pit bull

My buddy has a female that is all piss and vinegar


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

what's paterdale? nm i'll google it! 
um..so they are a breed?


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Here you go this is what I found on the dog.

Pitterpat

Just click it and there you go, hope it helps.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My friends dog is about 30 pounds and is used to hunt vermin like racoons and such. She starts fight with any other dog that tries to act dominent around her and is trained in some PP work.

Crazy dogs!...too high energy and animal agressive for the average person.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There's a Pitterpat named Sanchez in the midwest that's a nice little pulling dog.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one! My 8 year old dog Missy. She is not as thick as some of the dogs on the link, but she has kind of a long muzzle like Sanchez.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that's kewl learn something new everyday..i had never heard of 'em..umm..kewl


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

If you want I can post some pics up lateron in th day.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know Sanchez, he is good little puller.

I have a plain old patterdale, well two, I wouldn't want a pitterpat, I like mine just patterdales. We got Tammy Faye from Alan Scott and she is a mess, she is so wound up all the time. Blake, he was a cull, he is just a pet, he will hunt...squeaky toys..lol, but I love him.

Here is Tammy Faye, she is a smooth coat









Blake, he is broke haired


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww their cute..just one ? did that little dog pull all that weight? (sorry if it seems dumb) juz wonderin..


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I want a smooth coat patterdale so bad but I don't know anything about the breeders, bloodlines, and the average price so I admire them from far. My mothers property is ripe with large rats possum and racoons. I'd hunt the heck out of her property!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tammy didn't pull that weight, but she does weight pull. She is the top 20 lb dog in APA right now.

I didn't know anything about Patterdales either, just knew I wanted one. Jimmy went to an NKC show and brought me home Blake, then a friend of ours told us about Allan Scott and his patterdales, called him and got one. We are getting a male from him later this year. Scot Tobin had Blake, he has some good ones too. Most of the people I know that have them are also American Bulldog people, and they are true to what they should be.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

they aren't expensive, usually 300 - 500


----------



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah yes, the patterdale. Quite the fireball. Back in the day, an uncle of mine used to breed game dogs. He was deep into it. He heard about the patterdale and bought three pups. He put them in the barn with a few other pit pups around the same age. Later on he heard terrible sounds of angry puppies and sqealing. He went in there to find three dead pit pups and the patterdales brutalizing another! He sold them promptly and swore up and down that those dogs came from hell and were plain psychotic. 

Hehe, I've never met one. Bet they are wild. X)


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

pitterpatt,cool dogs!!!!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Indica said:


> Ah yes, the patterdale. Quite the fireball. Back in the day, an uncle of mine used to breed game dogs. He was deep into it. He heard about the patterdale and bought three pups. He put them in the barn with a few other pit pups around the same age. Later on he heard terrible sounds of angry puppies and sqealing. He went in there to find three dead pit pups and the patterdales brutalizing another! He sold them promptly and swore up and down that those dogs came from hell and were plain psychotic.
> 
> Hehe, I've never met one. Bet they are wild. X)


lol ...thats terrible!


----------



## pitbullkisses (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah i do love the patterdales i tend to leam more towards coated but a good slick coat is a wonderful thing. and i totaly understand the prey drive my last litter were hellions and they havent changed always hanging off the face of anyone they can.







this is foxy she is a perfect lady with people but other animals she is a thrasher. bender







is a love i am hopeing to be moveing to a new place where we have plenty of space for them to go out and hunt as a group. I am looking forward to seeing what this new litter turns out like


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

They are little hellions, I always say everybody tells you to be prepared when you get a pitbull, know the dog, well....nobody warned me about Patterdales...lol 
but I love them, they are great little dogs, but not for the everyday dog owner, at least not Tammy Faye...lol She sees everything as something to catch and destroy...she is a mess

Pitbullkisses, I love the color of your patterdales.


----------



## pitbullkisses (Oct 31, 2007)

yeah i worked with alot of the akc terriers when i was working for a handler but these patts are a total diffrent dog. heck my pits are a breeze. yeah i totaly understand where your coming from on your girl. I had one male from my first litter who never stopped moving. i was wondering who did you go to for your patt size weight pull harness. benders dad ridic did weight pull i realy wuld love to put him and twisted to work use that energy


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

jbh38 said:


> Tammy didn't pull that weight, but she does weight pull. She is the top 20 lb dog in APA right now.
> 
> I didn't know anything about Patterdales either, just knew I wanted one. Jimmy went to an NKC show and brought me home Blake, then a friend of ours told us about Allan Scott and his patterdales, called him and got one. We are getting a male from him later this year. Scot Tobin had Blake, he has some good ones too. Most of the people I know that have them are also American Bulldog people, and they are true to what they should be.


first off, GO TAMMY!! i didn't even know this was breed, i had never heard of it, their cute dogs, i saw someone say earlier on here that they chase ***** , possy, etc. so they are hunting dogs? their size looks like a jack russell, uh?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

pitbullkisses said:


> yeah i do love the patterdales i tend to leam more towards coated but a good slick coat is a wonderful thing. and i totaly understand the prey drive my last litter were hellions and they havent changed always hanging off the face of anyone they can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's cute, what's her name? so do they make good gaurd dogs? or are they like our pits, it could go either way? how about around children? from what i read yall say they are really active..are they good inside dogs, or are they one of those breeds that need to be outside? sorry, i know it's ? 101 with me, i just never heard of this breed, i love to find out stuff about dogs, i can tell ya whateva u wanna know about livestock, but not much on dogs, next to labs and heelers, and well, now apbt, but i love to learn stuff about dogs..they seem to be a pretty popular breed, uh?


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I got her harness from Missy Villines. It seems there are more patterdales getting out there into weight pulling now. Tammy Faye's sister also pulls, but she is in Oklahoma, we will meet at the APA nationals, should be interesting.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

that's kewl, good luck!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I have always liked a short haird Pat, I think a Pitterpat would be sweet!! Like a jacked up Jack Russel!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

so in the pics of pitbullkisses pups they look to be the size of a jack? do they have the same hyperness? are they good with kids and strangers?


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

A patterdale is like a Jack Russell on speed...lol

They are wound 220, or mine are


----------



## lilchampdog (Oct 4, 2008)

They look like cool little dogs. If you go on youtube and search pitterpat theres a couple videos on there. They basicly look like small game bred Pits.I was thinking abouting getting one. The idea of a 25lbs bulldog sounds cool but theres plenty off lines that run small.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I just figured I'd add that in spite of my respect for the pitterpat pulldogs I've seen, I wouldn't get one. Moral issues with crossbreeding for sport. I feel like the APBT has everything I want in a dog, so I stand to gain nothing by crossing in something else. JMO.


----------



## lilchampdog (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah I agree but pure breds can develop problems when nothing new is introduced to the gene pool. Hybrids are great for this reason. But with the Pit Bull you have Tons of lines to chose from to cross with so there is no real need to out cross with another breed. But there is a few famous cross bred dogs that have performed better then averge but dont produce as well or as consistently.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, you can argue hybrid vigor. But IMO, a lot of people are doing this cross just to excel at a sport, and I personally don't agree with that. Doesn't just go for pitterpats either. I feel the same way about Whopper dogs in weight pull, or borderjacks in flyball. But I look at things from "how does it benefit the breed" before I think about "how will this make one more competitive in a sport?" Other people like a sport first and foremost and will do anything it takes to win at it. I like my APBTs, and will win or lose with what I've got.

Again, JMnotsoHO.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

pitbullkisses said:


> yeah i do love the patterdales i tend to leam more towards coated but a good slick coat is a wonderful thing. and i totaly understand the prey drive my last litter were hellions and they havent changed always hanging off the face of anyone they can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i actually like this dog!!! is it a pitterpat terrier? can u can them in aus?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

lilchampdog said:


> But there is a few famous cross bred dogs that have performed better then averge but dont produce as well or as consistently.


true!
That is why proper selection and hard culling are important with a "hybrid' type of dog,Eventualy you will get consistency and production after a couple handfulls of generations.
This isnt how all dog breeds began but it is how most have including the apbt!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, you can argue hybrid vigor. But IMO, a lot of people are doing this cross just to excel at a sport, and I personally don't agree with that. Doesn't just go for pitterpats either. I feel the same way about Whopper dogs in weight pull, or borderjacks in flyball. But I look at things from "how does it benefit the breed" before I think about "how will this make one more competitive in a sport?" Other people like a sport first and foremost and will do anything it takes to win at it. I like my APBTs, and will win or lose with what I've got.
> 
> Again, JMnotsoHO.


Yes,
but you have to remember that the apbt was created just for one reason as well as most breeds around.In my opinion just because a breed is created for one reason dosent mean it wont excell at other things,but i understand your passion for the breed makes you object too this despite the fact that the apbt was a hybrid dog created for sport and now excells at many things.
You object too the very thing that created your breed.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Cane, my breed was created hundreds of years ago. It is hardly a hybrid anymore.  Besides, there is a big difference between a group of people striving to create a new breed, and folks who are crossing this-n-that because they feel like it gives them an edge in a sport.


----------



## lilchampdog (Oct 4, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Cane, my breed was created hundreds of years ago. It is hardly a hybrid anymore.  Besides, there is a big difference between a group of people striving to create a new breed, and folks who are crossing this-n-that because they feel like it gives them an edge in a sport.


Thats exactly why people create breeds or introduce other Strains or breeds(To improve or give them the edge) the edge being a better dog. Especially with the Pit dog. These dogs are and were competition dogs. When they were lacking one thing they would try to introduce or re-introduce it back to their strain. (gamness, ability, bite, strength) whatever it may be. Even to this day people that are real serious about there bulldogs are constintly trying to improve or retain. Most sane people wouldnt consider breeding their Pit Bulls to another breed unless of course their trying to make Bully dog. lol:roll:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Believe me, I understand improving the breed. I'm all about that. I understand outcrossing to another line to recover strengths that have been lost. But crossing to another breed, we're not talking about improving the breed anymore because it's not the same breed we had when we started. Again, breeding a better flyball or weight pull dog is not the same as breeding a better pit dog, or go-to-ground terrier, or better livestock herder. One is for fun. The other is serious business.

I'm not telling anybody what they should or shouldn't do. My moral obligations are something that binds me, not others. The day someone comes and wants to breed their Patterdale bitch to my boy, then I will passonately expound upon the stupidity of their venture. Until then, alls I'm sayin' is that I don't agree, and these are my reasons why. 

To clarify further upon what I was saying earlier, I have no problem when a group of people get together and want to create a new breed. I think it's stupid to make mutts over and over just to get a better sport dog, though. If there is a long-term plan, godspeed to them. If it's just short-sighted greed, I can't get behind that, ever.


----------



## pitbullkisses (Oct 31, 2007)

Bender and Fox are both Patterdales. I tend to be a fan of wires just for the fact that i love rough coats if i didnt have these i would probably have Borders. Which in my dealings with showing borders would have been a heck of alot less crazy dog syndrome. 








this is my one smooth 
you thought that vid with the escaper was cool he could ferret his way thru the gates and the top bars of the dog pannels. kinda like a rat if his head will fit he will fit. then he would jump out of the yard and come sit on the pourch. he isnt bad now that his nanas are cut off i let him get pudgy:cheers: he spends lalot of time kicked back now. cut his energey level in half. Now he is a pretty relaxed guy where before all he would do is run his kennel. HIs son use to be a freak and flip his bowel and chase it around his dog house barking at it for hours.
For as much as i love my terriers and have worked with most of the breeds these even suprised me. THey have such a high energy i realy should just buy a horse runner so i can tie them all to it and just power my house that way. they would be happy for the run and i wouldn't have to shell out anouther bill.


----------



## pitbullkisses (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry i dont know what AUS is. The people i got them from hunt nutria as varmit control racoons mine tend to be on the bigger side of the scale. So far all the have hunted here are the wild rabbits rats. i dont have the tracking equipment and the knowlage to do real hunting. I am hopeing next year when i have a working pack and my breeder moves back to this side of washington


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

_For as much as i love my terriers and have worked with most of the breeds these even suprised me. THey have such a high energy i realy should just buy a horse runner so i can tie them all to it and just power my house that way. they would be happy for the run and i wouldn't have to shell out anouther bill._

LOL...I told you, everyone tells you about pit bulls, nobody warned me about patterdales...lol They should definitely come with a warning sign. Mine come from Allan Scott, who is known for his bulldogs, of course, but his patterdales are true to form. He uses them for hunting everything, even hogs. There is a definite prey drive there.


----------

